# Sqstat on Squid with NTLM



## cybercoke (Sep 20, 2012)

HI guys,

I want to use sqstat(http://samm.kiev.ua/sqstat/) on a squid autenticated server, but it always return 
	
	



```
Error (1): Cannot get data. Server answered: HTTP/1.0 407 Proxy Authentication Required
```
, because I was using NTLM Authenticator.
I try to put localhost, 127.0.0.1 or server_ip with ALLOW acl to not authenticate, but no success.
My question is: how do I allow the access to cache_object://localhost/active_requests without authentication ?

My squid version is 3.1.9 on a FreeBSD 8.1 Release box.

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2012)

cybercoke said:
			
		

> on a FreeBSD 8.1 Release box


Keep in mind that FreeBSD 8.1 is End-of-Life, you are advised to upgrade to 8.3.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup


----------



## cybercoke (Sep 20, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that FreeBSD 8.1 is End-of-Life, you are advised to upgrade to 8.3.
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup



Hi SirDice, thank you for your advice. There are any way to make this upgrade safely on a production machine? Any tutorial or something? Thank you again.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2012)

cybercoke said:
			
		

> There are any way to make this upgrade safely on a production machine? Any tutorial or something?


http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.3R/relnotes-detailed.html#UPGRADE


----------



## cybercoke (Sep 21, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.3R/relnotes-detailed.html#UPGRADE



Thank You SirDive, i do that.
Now my box is 8.3.

Still wainting for something about sqstat...

Thank You again.


----------

